# Don't you just hate running out of supplies



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

All I have to say is Darn it!!! I have had a lot of things going on lately, including a return to college to get my master's degree, so time spent on the model railroad has suffered. Then last night and today I really got in the groove, casting rocks using lightweight hydrocal, gluing them to the layout, filling in the cracks with plaster and painting. When I finally finished with that I started with the ground cover and low and behold I ran out of one of the colors that I was using. I was really in the groove and I wanted to get all the ground cover complete. Oh well guess I'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Bman said:


> ...
> Then last night and today I really got in the groove, casting rocks using lightweight hydrocal, gluing them to the layout, filling in the cracks with plaster and painting. When I finally finished with that I started with the ground cover and low and behold I ran out of one of the colors that I was using.
> ...


looking really good.

but one evening?
hydrocal cures for at least 2 hours, then ~ 2 more till the glue sets. then till the plaster cures... then drying time for each paint layer. what is your secret of bending the time and space?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, but that looks good!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:

Is the area where the river goes going to be a big lake?

The area that's not done yet.

Sort of looks like there's gold in them hills.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BMan,

Nice river feature ... I really like the "ravine" look/shape that you've made there.

Pretty bold of you to set up your trains while the ground cover is still going down. When I built my little HO layout, I wasn't that adventurous. I waited until ground cover was done before I put the trains on the track ... much to my kids' dismay!

Nice layout work ... thank for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

No, No,  sorry after reading that again it kinda did sound like I did everything in two days, definitely not the case. I have been working on the rocks slowly for about a month now. It's just that I hardly spent any time on it lately. Then on Thursday night I really got motivated, in the zone if you will. Yeah it all takes time, quite a bit of it. I guess I left out the details for the sake of the story.


big ed, yes I plan on putting a lake in that area, I'm kinda hesitant to do the water thing. The last time I did that on my old layout it didn't turn out that great.

tj, yeah I was kinda worried about doing all the landscaping and running the locos at the same time. My son, and my own playful ambition won out. I try to be careful and clean up really good after I'm done landscaping a section and before I run the engines. It's taking me a lot longer this way, but It makes my son, and me, happier.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

bman,

Running out of supplies sucks, especially when you've got the "itch", and your on a roll:laugh:

Nice layout!! Keep us posted:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Bman said:


> No, No,  sorry after reading that again it kinda did sound like I did everything in two days, definitely not the case. .


actually it sounded like all that was done in one evening :laugh:
hence was wondering how you went around drying and curing times


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Running out of supplies? It's a way of life.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

flyboy2610 said:


> Running out of supplies? It's a way of life.


If only I had an infinite amount of money, then I would have and infinite amount of supplies. I'll have to work on that!!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Great Layout!*

Hey Bman,
Great looking layout. How far are you from your LHS? Yeah running out of supplies is a drag especially if your miles away from your major supply depot. Super detail on that Ravine area and river also. Keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------

